# Chanel Glossimer vs. Dior Addict l/g vs. NARS l/g



## PnkCosmo (Jul 15, 2004)

NARS!!


----------



## sylphiel (Jul 15, 2004)

I agree, NARS is the hotness.  I've never found a glossimer that I liked and Dior is overpriced for not being very special colors or anything.


----------



## ambriel (Jul 16, 2004)

absolutely has to be NARS!!!


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

I really like NARS too. I'm lemming the orgasm lip gloss to match with the orgasm blush I have... hehe.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 14, 2005)

Chanel, hands down.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 14, 2005)

nars over chanel any day.


----------

